# Padge برنامج اسقاط الخرائط من اتوكاد على جوجل ايرث



## ahmedhattav (27 أبريل 2008)

[FONT=&quot]الاخوة الاعزاء برنامج[/FONT] (Projection of Autocad Drawings on Google Earth (PADGE [FONT=&quot]و هو برنامج من تصميمي لاسقاط للخرائط المساحية من اتوكاد الى جول ايرث مباشرة دون اللجوء الي خطوات وسيطه[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لتحميل البرنامج[/FONT]
http://cid-1b5cbf2fba8b57c6.skydrive... med/PADGE.zip

-[FONT=&quot]البرنامج مصمم علي[/FONT] windows XP [FONT=&quot]و برنامج جوجل ايرث علي المسار[/FONT] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\googleearth.exe
- [FONT=&quot]نظام الاحداثيات[/FONT] WGS84 - UTM
- [FONT=&quot]بعد فك الملف المضغوط نقوم بتشغيل [/FONT]setup [FONT=&quot]و يكون اتوكاد مغلق[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]يقوم البرنامج بانشاء مجلد[/FONT] C:\AHcad2kml [FONT=&quot]و فيه يقوم البرنامج بحفظ ملفات جوجل ايرث الذي يقوم بانشاءها عن عملية الاسقاط[/FONT]
- [FONT=&quot]من برنامج اتوكاد و بعد فتح الخريطة يتم كتابة الامر[/FONT] gg [FONT=&quot]من سطر الاوامر[/FONT] Command line
- [FONT=&quot]لتحديد رقم المنطقة[/FONT] UTM zone [FONT=&quot]يتم اختيار[/FONT] option [FONT=&quot]يقوم البرنامج بحفظ رقم المنطقة و لا يوجد حاجة لاعادة ادخال رقم المنطقة كل مرة تشغيل البرنامج[/FONT]
- [FONT=&quot]بالضغط علي[/FONT] start projection [FONT=&quot]ثم اختيار الحزء المراد اسقاطه يقوم البرنامج بانشاء ملف[/FONT] KML [FONT=&quot]علي المجلد[/FONT] C:\AHcad2kml [FONT=&quot]بنفس اسم ملف الاتوكاد ثم يقوم بفتحة مباشرة علي جوجل ايرث[/FONT]



- [FONT=&quot]اى استفسار يمكنكم مراسلتي علي [/FONT]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## الشويرف (27 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور دكتور على هذا البرنامج المفيد والقيم


----------



## مغرم مساحة (27 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر يادكتور على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## سعيد عطية حسين (28 أبريل 2008)

اللهم بارك له فى علمه وزده واكرمة واجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة


----------



## رفيع الشان (28 أبريل 2008)

دكتور احمد دائما التقيك في محاضرات الامانه بجده وشخصيه تستاهل الثناء ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## هتان جدة (28 أبريل 2008)

الف شكرا يا دكتور احمد واسئل الله العلي العظيم ان يرفع شأنك
والبرنااامج جدا رائع واكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد الأمين (19 يوليو 2008)

لم أجد الملف وهذه هي الرسالة That file seems to be missing Someone may have deleted or moved the file or folder you asked for, or you may not have permission to view it. If you have questions about this file or folder, contact the person who created it.


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (19 يوليو 2008)

اين البرنامج اخي الكريم
لم أجد الملف وهذه هي الرسالة That file seems to be missing Someone may have deleted or moved the file or folder you asked for, or you may not have permission to view it. If you have questions about this file or folder, contact the person who created it.


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (19 يوليو 2008)

هل من السهل الوصول الى برنامج يرسم من القوقل الى الاوتوكاد بسهولة ؟


----------



## رياض رمضان (19 يوليو 2008)

....الوصلة لا تغمل....وين البرنامج؟


----------



## خالد البابلي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## خالد البابلي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذه المساهمة


----------



## abahre (21 يوليو 2008)

لم ينزل معي....
ورغم هذا مشكور


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله يا دكتور خير الجزاء على هذه المشاركة ولكن البرنامج لم ينزل معي وإني بحاجة ماسة لهكذا برنامج فأرجو الإفادة وشكراً


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (21 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله والحمد لله


----------



## المهر (22 يوليو 2008)

الرابط لايعمل من ممكن تفعيله يادكتور . جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهر (22 يوليو 2008)

*That file seems to be missing *


Someone may have deleted or moved the file or folder you asked for, or you may not have permission to view it. If you have questions about this file or folder, contact the person who created it.


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك اللةكل الخير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن لو فىطريقة عكسية لما تم لاصبحت الفائدةكبيرة وشكرا


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (28 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو اعادة رفع البرنامج على موقع رفع اخر لان الرابط لايعمل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (28 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن ترفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هدا البرنامج رغم انى قمت بالتنزيل و لكن لم يعمل معى ارجوا النصح


----------



## حارس المصري (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عبدالله البطل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

برجاء تغيير الوصلة لأنها لا تعمل معي


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكو يا دكتور ، ولكن الرابط فقد*
*أرجو من الأخوة الذين حملوا البرنامج أن يقوم بإعادة رفعه على موقع آخر*
*شكرا*


----------



## ahmedhattav (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اسف للتأخير فى الرد لمشاغل كثيره

برجاء مراسلتي على بريدي الالكتروني
[email protected] و ان شاء الله سأرسل له البرنامج


----------



## eng: issa (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله البطل (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور . وان كان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## رياض رمضان (8 نوفمبر 2008)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا على المجهود
اذا من الممكن رفعه على موقع افضل و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لم اجد البرنامج


----------



## السيد حمدي خليفة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور احمد علي هذا الموضوع القيم ولكن البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## علي سليم متولي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الوصلة لاتعمل نرجوا من الاخوه الافاضل تنزيل البرنامج مره اخري وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mostafammy (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت يا دكتور ترفع البرنامج تانى لان الرابط لايعمل وشكررا


----------



## كريم شمس (20 يونيو 2010)

فين البرناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامج
الرابط لا يعمل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد على خميس (22 يونيو 2010)

جعل الله 
حياتك 
كحياةمن قال فيهم *من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم 
أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون * 
وقلبك 
كقلوب من قال فيهم 
*إنماالمؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا وعلىربهم 
يتوكلون* 
ووجهك 
مع وجوه من قال فيهم 
*وجوه يومئذ ناضرة *إلىربها ناظرة * 
وبعدالحساب ممن قال فيهم 
من *يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة * ارجعيإلى ربك راضية مرضية * فادخلي في عبادي *


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكور
ولكن والرابط لايعمل


----------



## odwan (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## khalid tawfig (23 يونيو 2010)

*This item might not exist or is no longer available*

This item might have been deleted, expired, or you might not have permission to view it. Contact the owner of this item for more information


_الرجاء اعادة وضع البرنامج في رابط صالح_
_اذا كان الهدف منة استفادة الجميع_


----------



## talan77 (23 يونيو 2010)

ربط لا يعمل


----------



## mmeslhy (14 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن اعادة تحميل الملف لانه لا يعمل


----------



## mohamed_2011 (3 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يزيدكم كمان وكمان


----------



## eid2010 (18 أبريل 2011)

الرابط الايعمل


----------



## فالكون (18 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر على البرنامج ولكن اين هو البرنامج ؟


----------



## IDIR86S (25 مارس 2013)

اين البرنامج اخي الكريم​:11:


----------



## أبوتقي (27 مارس 2013)

أرجو أعادة رفع البرنامج


----------



## عرفه السيد (28 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فرج أقليلون (27 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم لم اتمكن من تحميل البرنامج


----------



## سي سعيد (14 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------

